# Color Change



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero is changing his coat color....almost as I type.  I know it's ticking but I am amazed how the hair can change color in the strands. The tan markings he had as a baby have changed to white or grey. The white started getting light grey....then charcoal...and now it's almost black in places. He is looking more salt and pepper than anything and people are amazed at his coat. I knew many of these babies get lighter, but I never thought of his white turning to black. I don't even think I have seen another Hav on this forum that has a coat like his. We are beginning to think he will end up black. ound:

Have any of you had furbabies to change color this much? The pics are not great but hopefully you can see how wavy it's beginning to get. I will try to get some better ones in a few days...because I'm sure it will look darker. Do they change a lot after the blowing coat stage?
The change from March...till now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo's color changed tremendously. When I got him he had a little tan on his face but was mostly black and cream. Then he lost most of the tan for months. Lately his head has so much red in it, I'm surprised all the time.

Even Bailey's color is changing. He's still very much a sable parti but his head is turning more toward the dark gray with light gray, black and red mixed in. It's fascinatig to watch. Living with a hav is like a box of chocolates. You just never know what you're going to get.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Color change is one of the "Wonders" of the Havanese world.

Have you looked through this web site, all about the colors of the Havanese

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours.html


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, he really is just opposite of what you usually see....dark to light and Cicero is light to dark! No matter what color he ends up, he'll always be really cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dale, I haven't seen many change from light to dark, but you know I adore Cicero. I don't have much experience with the ticking gene but know that few people here do so hopefully they'll be able to give you a great answer.

Oh and talk about getting wavy hair - I thought MeMe was growing a top layer that was wavier...nope the girl was breaking off her coat by sleeping under a chair and it was getting shorter, thus causing the wave. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Cicero is changing his coat color....almost as I type.  I know it's ticking but I am amazed how the hair can change color in the strands.


Bandit has the ticking gene. Her back used to be white then it got little strands of black then it got a lot of black in it. For a while when she was wet she looked like she had a black back, when dry she looked like her back was white.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Bandit went darker, Ellie went from black to orange to blue and back to black. Lightning went from black to blue and looks like he's going silver. His picture is my avatar and here's a picture I took of him yesterday.


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

*This has always intrigued me about Havs*

Forgive my ignorance, but what it the ticking gene? This is the first time I have heard that term. Thanks! And I have added a photo of Summer when she was a pup and she has virtually lost all of her sable coloring she had and it mostly white now.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Testing


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would post my most dramatic color changes, but.....
why bother when..... My Lily is IDENTICAL to Sierra!! She started out that dark, and is now that white. It is so cool that Lily has a twin!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love hearing about the color changes in our Havs! Suzanne, that collage of Sierra's first 10 months is always nice to see. You can really tell all the colors her hair has in those close-ups!

Dale, Cicero is so handsome! I just love him.  Ricky's getting a TON of individual white hairs amongst his black hair. You still can't tell in most photos, but he's about 30% 'salt' to 70% 'pepper' and is getting more and more salt every day! lol I've noticed that Sammy has about 1" of silver coming at the roots of his black hair, so I imagine we'll be seeing more of that as time goes on. 

Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I would post my most dramatic color changes, but.....
> why bother when..... My Lily is IDENTICAL to Sierra!! She started out that dark, and is now that white. It is so cool that Lily has a twin!!


Hahaha! Indeed, it keeps amazing me how similar they look!
If you'd let her fur grow just a little longer we could compose a "Who's Who?" riddle picture!! hahahaha!!

But please, do me a favour, show us some pictures of your lovely Lily, Sierra hasn't seen her twin properly in a long time!

Dale, Cicero's change is indeed very special! from white to dark almost black is truly stunning!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Debbie, I had looked at that site and STILL I just can't believe they can change like they do. I'm use to dogs looking about the same until they age and start getting grey. 

Geri, I love Milo's color. It's hard to believe he has that much red now but it is beautiful. Tell that boy not to be changing colors any more. :biggrin1:

Jan, Lighting has got lighter than his avatar and looks so handsome. Looks like he has more white also. I had read so much about them before getting Cicero and kept hearing about how they can get lighter....browns ending up white or cream. I just didn't expect the white to turn to dark. I love seeing the changes. People in our area don't see Havs so they are shocked when they see him 6 weeks later. This coat makes me want to have a dozen just to watch the changes!!!!

Suzanne, you have done a wonderful job of making pictures that show the change in Sierra's coat. It is almost impossible to believe that little brown puppy with the black face turned out white. She is beautiful at each stage of her change. I 'love' the close up picture of her coat -- beautiful color. The last one does show how the darker color is coming back. WOW...I'm amazed at the changes in these Neezers.

Marj, I love the salt and pepper look. Why is it it looks SO GREAT on men and not on women. I'll have to be watching for pictures of Sammy when his silver starts to show.

I told DH that "when" we get another one it might not matter about color at all since you don't know what you are going to end up with. I'm just loving watch all the Havs change.

Thanks to all for posting.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzanne, I love the color changes!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I love seeing all the drastic changes!
Stella is almost 15 months old and other than a little lightening around her mouth, I haven't noticed any color change in her.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*amazing...*

looks like silvering as well as ticking! How soft and shiny he is!

Riki started out black and white, he has silvered. The strands actually get lighter silver and darker silver back and forth...isn't that strange? I need to get a photo and show you.

For a while his harness was too tight and it was rubbing on his back. He actually started turning back to black for a while in that area.

Daisy is really weird with her peppering. She is solid black, true black and white parti. At four she started peppering where she is white, and there are a few white strands where she is black!

You keep getting new dogs!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Posh is a gold brindle who has changed so much since I first saw her. Here is an "older" collage of photos where you can see her color changing. FYI her litter name was Taffy, she was part of Godiva's Candy Litter!









I'm also adding a more recent pic, and you can see that she has gotten sooo much lighter on the top of her head.









I love the ways these guys surprise us.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

nelsongang said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what it the ticking gene? This is the first time I have heard that term. Thanks! And I have added a photo of Summer when she was a pup and she has virtually lost all of her sable coloring she had and it mostly white now.


Jen, if you scroll up to Debbie's reply, there is a link that explains a lot of the complex colors & markings of the Havanese breed. Ticking is the freckling that you see on a parti-colored dog. The spots will produce colored hair that emerges into the white part of the coat.

I will try to show you the progression of ticking in a photo essay of one of my young puppies. This is Pippin, who was born at the end of March 2008.








This is how he looked the day he was born. He is considered an extreme parti.









Here he is one week old. Most of my Beltons get the dark spots around their muzzle, which is more obvious if they have white on their face.









After working in the yard with me, I took this photo to show him pre-bath. Notice the front leg on the left. There is a wee bit of ticking showing through the dry hair.









This is that same leg just 15 minutes later, but wet. You can see the ticking showing through quite easily now. If you look at his body, you can see more ticking throughout his coat.









Ticking might not be obvious on a dry dog, but you can't hide it on a wet dog. 

He was only 3.5 months old when I took this last dry/wet comparison, so you can see how quickly they can change.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love these before/after photos to see how much our babies change! Cricket has a lot more ticking than when I first got her. When she came home, I noticed one little spot on her back, and now she's got them on her legs and body. Even her tail looks different to me...it's a very subtle change, but it isn't white like the rest of her...it's like a very, very faint cafe au lait color. I'll have to take some pics this afternoon to post so you can see.

Amy, I love Posh's coloring. If I ever get another Hav, that's the color I'd like to have.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Tito has ticking on his white parts, its really funny to see him wet like Kimberly's pics of Pippin. You dont really notice it dry, but get him wet and he looks like a black and white cow. His hair is confusing me because in some places by his ears he is silvering a little, and in some places he is browning and other places he is ticking. I have no idea what he is going to do next.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Estrella - that's so funny - your Tito Burrito is a little cow.

Reminds me of the cat who use to live next door - she was white with black spots and they called her "Happy Cow" like the California Cheese commercial. Love it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love seeing these pics and the changes. Kimberly, I know you must have always gotten an "A" in school for "show and tell". You do a great job of explaining things to all of us. 

Amy, Posh is beautiful. My, she did change a lot from her 1st week. Her coloring is so stunning and you have to love that little brindle baby.

I think one reason I 'love' to brush Cicero so much is to see the change in his coat. I think I was expecting dark to light and thought maybe his black would change to silver. NO...his black is SO black. His white is about 50/50 now and he is getting more "pepper" all the time. I love these furballs -- and wish there were more in my area so I could have a day care for people that work.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Dale! I like learning by visuals, so I try to create the same for others too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

An old thread but I found the answer I was looking for. Bentley, black/white parti has silvered so much but just in the past week, I notice this jet-black hair growing in, mostly on his back and sides. I love it but was curious what this was all about. I'm even more curious if it will continue. Each day I notice more and more.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Being a novice Hav owner I have a question. Is parental color an indicator of what your Hav will end up looking like?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've never seen this thread, thanks for finding it and bumping it up, Sharlene! 

Dale, I love the photos you posted of Cicero's changing colors. Fascinating!

Donna, I think if the breeder knows the lines really well they can make a guess at how the colors will turn out, but apparently they are sometimes surprised, too.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Great thread! Maddie changed color A LOT, especially during her first year.

Here she is at 10 weeks, 6 months, one year, and this past Christmas (4.5 years).


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I've never seen a red so rich! She's gorgeous


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Cicero update?*

Any more changes since your 2008 post Dale?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

waybrook said:


> Being a novice Hav owner I have a question. Is parental color an indicator of what your Hav will end up looking like?


These are pix of my Tori's parents. As you can see from my avatar her color isn't even close to theirs :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's funny, Leslie! Maybe Tori came from the milkman ??  I knew I'd seen this thread before. I hadn't realized it was bumped, but thank you for doing that, Sharlene. Any close up pics of Bentley ?

Ricky's breeder told me she thought Ricky would silver, just like his aunt Gitane, and I thought she was mistaken since Ricky was pretty much solid black! He had some brown on one ear that disappeared and a tiny white goatee. Sure enough, at about 1- 1.5 yrs he started getting white hairs all over his body. Now at 3.5 yrs., he sometimes looks silver in the light. She was right. 

Unlike Cicero, though, his hair doesn't have bands of color. He seems to just have white hairs amongst all the black hairs.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I missed this thread, Cisero's color change is amazing. I've know many dogs to go lighter but not darker. He is beautiful.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Here's Cicero on 3-1-2010.....*

This little guy has changed so much since the baby pic at the beginning of this thread. The silver is 'so' silver that it tricks the camera and it's hard to get a good picture of him at times. For a long time the color was creeping down the hair and the ends were white. Now the silver runs all the way to the ends. His feet and chest have remained white. The black places when he was a baby have stayed the same - not a white or silver hair in them. I never noticed freckles or spots on his skin and you can see his tummy is still pink. When I brush him tonight I will try to get some better pictures so you can see the changes better. I have read a lot about their coats but he seems to do the opposite of what most do. I don't know what to call him -- except precious!!

View attachment 28503
See how the silver tricks the camera!!

View attachment 28504
I pushed the top hair over so you could see the 'black' patch!

View attachment 28505
"Mom, did you forget to brush me after my nap?"

View attachment 28506
"Just step over my pink belly ~ I don't mind."


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, how fascinating! Cicero is gorgeous! I would have bet anything that he'd have freckled skin because of the ticking. Hmmmm... definitely need more pictures so we can discuss this further.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Dale, how fascinating! Cicero is gorgeous! I would have bet anything that he'd have freckled skin because of the ticking. Hmmmm... definitely need more pictures so we can discuss this further.


Yep! Definitely need more pictures for further discussion :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*He is precious.*


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> This little guy has changed so much since the baby pic at the beginning of this thread. The silver is 'so' silver that it tricks the camera and it's hard to get a good picture of him at times. For a long time the color was creeping down the hair and the ends were white. Now the silver runs all the way to the ends. His feet and chest have remained white. The black places when he was a baby have stayed the same - not a white or silver hair in them. I never noticed freckles or spots on his skin and you can see his tummy is still pink. When I brush him tonight I will try to get some better pictures so you can see the changes better. I have read a lot about their coats but he seems to do the opposite of what most do. I don't know what to call him -- except precious!!
> 
> View attachment 28503
> See how the silver tricks the camera!!
> ...


He is the cutest little thing I have ever seen Dale...his color is truly amazing in person!! I am amazed he has not ticking visible on him either...how interesting!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cicero is so beautiful, and fascinating, to boot! I'd love to see him in person... 

Tucker is more "normal" in his changes, but his face is different, I think. The hair at the sides of his face basically looks gray, but if you look closely each hair is variegated (in quarter-inch-bands,) black and gray-almost white. I wish I could get a picture, but my camera isn't good enough to get the detail.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby's hair was black-tipped when we got her and then sometime after she was a year old it disappeared (it has never been cut, either). Then tonight she was next to me on the sofa and I saw a very black hair on her side and when checking further discovered it is only black for a couple of inches - the root on up to the black is cream colored! She will be three in June so I wonder if the changes ever stop!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dale, OMG Cicero is looking so fabulous, adorable, to-die-for hunk gorgeous...need I go on? Thanks for giving us an update and please, send hugs and kisses all around to that lovely family of yours. For Cicero, I'm sending a pre-paid Fed-Ex box with same day delivery prepaid. It's my turn with him for a while. LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie's hair is changing from white to silver also. I am glad to see Cicero's pictures, that may be what I can anticipate Rosie looking like. I thought it was ticking and she would turn black; but the hair as it grows is silver. Now the white outer hair has a grayish tinge, I just thought it was the black showing through. How facinating. She looked a lot Cicero did in the beginning also.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cicero is gorgeous as always. But then again he has a very indulgent mommy who spends all the time needed to keep him looking the prince he is.

Milo's coloring has changed a number of times in his three years. Currently his face and head hair has a lot of champagne color in it and the black on his back, which had silvered a lot has gone deep black once again. Funny but I love every change. I'm curious to see how Ruby develops. She has a lot of black tipping on her back but she's rich red all the way to the skin. Only time will tell.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dale--have Cicero's toe nails changed too?
Quincy's toenails have changed and they are turning black now. He started off with I believe,just one black toe nail (easy for trimming) but now he has 3 black ones and if I pull up the hair and look at the base way up there.....more are turning black. Somewhere on here is a thread showing pictures of Quincy's first toenail changing color. It is wierd.

Quincy's hair though has retained all his black--no silver at all.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

When Bumi was born, his spots were pretty dark and his head was mostly covered by his markings, only a white boomerang on his forehead. Now, his head is mostly white, his dark spots (gold) turned black, then back to gold, so he has 3 colors on the hair where his markings are.

In the first picture you can see there is only one color on his markings (side) and his head is mostly dark. 
Now, in the last picture, you can clearly see his hair (on his body) has more than one tone. The tips are actually the same color of the roots at this point, so he has Gold, then black, then gold again. The tips of his ears are black with white mix under and gold behind his ears.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

All this time I thought Tori was black. Well, I was told this weekend at the San Diego dog show, by a rather knowledgeable Havanese person (not a breeder, though), that she thought Tori's coloring would be considered Havana Brown. Maybe this person is right. Tori's coloring does, indeed, closely resemble A Maiden Effort's Xcusador in the pic on this page of Suzanne's site. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

wow---that is very interesting Leslie. hmmm.....that Maggie on that page looks like Kubrick too!


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I am new to Havanese, and will be looking for a puppy sometime in the next year or so. It really helps to know that with this much change in color, that is the last thing to focus on when looking for a pup from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> These are pix of my Tori's parents. As you can see from my avatar her color isn't even close to theirs :biggrin1:


Wow Leslie. Night and day.

Bentley's dad is a black/white parti and his Mom is pure white....so I guess I can expect anything in between. I will attempt to get a close-up picture and hopefully it will show the jet-black hair cropping up that I am talking about.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It is fun to watch Cicero change so much. I will try to get some close up pics soon.

Lisa, Thanks and I'm waiting on that box. You can spend every Thurs with him since that is bath day. Just get him back to me by Friday afternoon.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Tried my best to get some close up pics but everytime I had his hair parted to see where it was coming in best...grab the camera and he would stand up shake...so I hope these pics show what I am referring to and I don't think they do.

Right side of picture, there is a grouping of black hairs that I find sporadically. Mostly just single black hairs.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cropped a pic....think this got it !!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sharlene, isn't it amazing to watch a coat really change? I think that is one reason I love to brush Cicero. We went through about a month when Cicero looked like he was turning brown when he was in the light, then turned darker again.

Anyone ~~ does the Belton gene always mean they have freckles on their skin????


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So, I shouldn't get too attached to this new black hair growth as it may not be there next week?

Belton gene as in freckles that grow out a different hair color? Bentley has a few freckles that have darker hair growing dispersed in his white.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL I've learned not to get attached. I'm just learning to be amazed.
This is black patch on his side with the white on his hip that he had as a baby.
View attachment 28530


This is that same area now...
View attachment 28531


This is another area and you can see part of his pink tummy. See where the hair is turning so dark at the roots? 
View attachment 28532


I'm always telling DH to come look when I'm brushing. I ask him 'how' can the grey drift down through the hair that way? One night he ask me if I had looked at the part in my hair!! :tape:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> ...Lisa, Thanks and I'm waiting on that box. You can spend every Thurs with him since that is bath day. Just get him back to me by Friday afternoon...


Careful what you wish for Dale, I'm getting really good at grooming long hair dogs...I'm up to three so what's one more? Oh and didn't you know that FedEx doesn't deliver in your area on Fridays, so he'd have to spend the weekend with us? :bolt: You wouldn't want him hanging around lonely in some old FedEx terminal all by his lonesome would ya? All dressed up and no where to go as they say. LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## tamchev (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG! This is all so interesting! I am new to the Havanese breed and had no idea that they can change color continuosly. I know from experience that puppies will change coloring up to adulthood but will usually stay that way. Trixi & Oreo are 14 weeks old and are changing slightly. Trixi's face is getting a lot lighter and some of the white hair on her chin & legs have dark tips. They are getting dark mottled blotches on their little pink bellies also. I hope Oreo stays dark and doesn't lose the white ring around her neck ( hence her name!) Anyways it will be interesting to watch the changes.

Tammy from Canada....eh!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

that is an amazing coat color!! I never would have thought it would trick the camera!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OK. Now I swear I am seeing a brown hue to Bentley. Before I posted this, I sent an email to a few people who see the same thing I am. I see it most in bright sunlight but in this pic I think it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> OK. Now I swear I am seeing a brown hue to Bentley. Before I posted this, I sent an email to a few people who see the same thing I am. I see it most in bright sunlight but in this pic I think it's pretty obvious.


Ahhh yes, that is definitely brown...and beautiful!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sharlene, that is brown, and it's so pretty!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It's not noticeable unless in bright light. I think the flash really picked it up. I wonder if it will continue?


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

This is just SO INTERESTING for me.

Kat


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How lovely !! Definitely brown highlights in there.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

katkoota said:


> This is just SO INTERESTING for me.
> 
> Kat


Me too Kat. With Maltese, we have white, and then we have white.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm. Now I think I am seeing some change in Evye. Little red hairs cropping up just like Bentley's black hairs. And her chin is growing lots of black hairs. I think I need to stop combing my dogs so much....or just enjoy they change week to week.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella will be 3 in July and she's still changing color. Her daddy was sable and her mom mostly black. She's gone from chocolate and white as a puppy to lovely combinations of sable, white, chocolate, ticking, and strands of color. I'd pay lots of money to have some of her high lights done in my hair and it's all natural for my furry girl! I love the color change. It's part of the Havanese allure.


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, this IS very interesting! I'm new to Hav's too and had no idea they changed like this! My first experience with a dog changing colors was with my Yorkie mix. She was mostly black as a pup but now she has a blond head and silvery body. When her head starting turning blonde it was the funniest thing because as it grew out, only the tips of her hair were still black and it looked like she had little feathers in her hair! 
By the way, I finally took more pics of Maddie, Little Bit and Niki. Tasha was hiding for the day and didn't want to be bothered!
Maddie was clean for about 3 hours on Saturday but the pics are from Sunday, after being out in the wind all day Saturday, so we apologize for the dirty eyes! She has what I've been calling "freckling" on her legs & now I can't wait to see what happens over time!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Maddie looks so cute!!

How adorable that you were able to get her and Little Bit on the chair together. I too am excited to see the color changes. I have seen some gray or white almost like a salt & peper in all the black... So they could still silver out some.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie started out as a black and white parti. Then she started to get this ticking thing going. I no longer have a white and black dog. Nearly all the white is silver and the black is greying also. She looks sooty. Do all partis go silver? Her legs are still somewhat white but that is all. And then there are black threads also (ticking). I tried posting picture but was not successful.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

*Ticking and color*

Sir Winston has black and white patterns, he also has ticking. If you notice on his back the long hair is wiry and changing to a silvery white. I don't know if the Belton factors and ticking apply to all breeds and since he is not Havanese don't know if this fits into this discussion, but thought I would put in some photos taken yesterday to see. Please do not think his feet are cream, that is the Georgia Red clay at its best! Sir Winston is about 2 years old.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sir Winston is so handsome.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Sir Winston is so handsome.


Aww, thanks Sharlene, he has obviously been taken care of by someone,he is too sweet and responsive to have been neglected. But his color will be interesting to watch. Hope it changes like the Havs do..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, the freckles that both Maddie and Sir Winston have are ticking. (also known as the belton gene) It is present in lots of dog breeds.


----------

